# Primeval Labs Tri Sarm Log



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 8, 2015)

Been having a lot of mixed thoughts on what product to try next, so I started looking into more enhanced options such as the nasty prohormones everyone hates, and needless to say I did not have many supporters. Then someone suggested I look into SARMs as an alternative to prohormones. Found some solid reviews on Primeval Labs Tri Sarm and figured I'd give it a try. My cycle will go as follows:

Primeval Tri Sarm - 2 Caps
AMS 4AD - 2 Tabs
Primeval Mega Cycle - 4 Caps
BioCell - 2000mg
1MR Vortex - 1 Scoop
GlycerGrow - 2 Scoops
ON Pro Complex - 2 Scoops
BioGro - 4 Scoops

Then of course the basics such as fish oil, creatine, etc... I'll be logging occasionally throughout the week, with college I sometimes forget, and then I'll do a full week overview every Monday. I plan to run this cycle for 45 days unless I decide to bump up the Tri Sarm to 3 caps per day, but I don't know if that will be necessary. Yesterday was day 1, so no crazy changes yet of course.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 14, 2015)

Week 1 in the books...

Overview: the week went smoothly. Let me start by saying, no side effects yet! I was worried about the night vision issues and the yellow tint, I know they're not permanent sides but I'd like to cycle without them hopefully. Moving on to what everyone is probably more interested in: gains! Nothing crazy yet, it's only week 1. I have been dosing at 2 Caps per day and will eventually up it to 3 caps at the start of next week. 

Day 1 & 2 didn't really notice anything, maybe more motivation just because I was excited for the cycle. Along days 3 & 4 I started seeing some increased pumps in the gym. I've been more than pleased with the ridiculous pumps so far, but also that I have looked a little more vascular and full even outside of the gym these past few days. 

Strength just recently started showing some changes. Not lifting houses by any means, but I was finding myself able to hit a few extra reps today on bench compared to what is normally hit a set with. I don't max out, but I would normally do my 4 rep set with 245lbs (I weigh 184lbs) and today I hit 245lbs for 6 clean reps. Noticing some changes slowly, but it's only week 1, right?

Goals: I'm 184lbs with a fairly lean build, about 9% bf according to skin fold measures which I understand isn't entirely accurate. I'd like to get around 190lbs after this cycle and try to keep my bf% relatively low. That might be far stretched with this TriSARM but it's still something for me to reach for. My diet is 30/40/30 Carb/Prot/Fats and practice nutrient coupling so I split up carbs and fats during meals. I'm around 4,500-5,000 calories per day and I keep my meals petty clean with the occasional cheat on weekends. 

Overall, satisfied with week 1 - looking for muscle and strength to increase while keeping lean. Stay tuned for week 2!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 21, 2015)

Week #2 is over and I'm going strong into Week #3!!

The TriSarm has been treating me great, I have bumped it up to 3 caps per day. I was skeptical to run 3 caps due to it being 15mg total for the LGD in it, but I figured if shutdown occurs, that's what a proper PCT is for, right? 

My strength has changed slightly, and I'm hitting my last reps a little easier, so endurance is enhanced as well. I'm living the dream because the strength and endurance is great, but the pumps I get on this stuff is crazy! About 10-15 minutes into a workout I feel so full and look really vascular. The pumps are great in the gym and I think I look full outside of the gym also. Usually in the mornings I look very dry and a little too lean, but I honestly feel like I'm starting to look full throughout by entire day now! 

Side effects are still non existent and I'm good on libido and energy. No yellow vision to report yet and night blindness is still at bay. I'm sure the sides will come eventually, but luckily they are only temporary and are supposedly gone shortly after cycle is over.

Honorable Mention: my biggest issue in my weight lifting history has been a terrible case of tendinitis in my knees today keeps me from being able to fully enjoy a leg day. Yes, I still hit legs regularly, it just hurts. But with the TriSarm I can honestly say my joints feel better and my knees feel a little better also, actually a lot better! I'm not saying this stuff cures tendinitis, maybe it's just me, but the pain in my knees is definitely subsiding and they feel an enormous amount better. I've seen review that Ostarine can help recomp and aid in joint repair, so if it is the TriSarm, I'm guessing is that ingredient.

Weighed 184 today, but look fuller and am getting stronger. Only 2 weeks in so I'm not expecting unrealistic results, but I'm more than happy with what I've experienced so far. S/O to Primeval Labs, I think this is gonna be a great cycle! Until next time, lift on Fit Fam!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 30, 2015)

Week 3 has come to an end:

I want to start by saying wow! I've used my fair share of OTC supplements and even a few cycles with ph/ds options and none have been like this. SARMs are a huge breakthrough in my opinion. The results I'm seeing with this TriSarm cycle are comparable to what I would expect from a Halodrol cycle. I'm getting some nice muscle growth and fullness while also staying tight and toned. Greatest thing is, non methylated and no nasty side effects besides some yellowish vision here and there, which isn't permanent. 

Worthy of mention - the sides are minimal and not even bothersome, and the gains are great and I want more! I'm developing some nice caps on my delts and my muscles look much fuller and even feel more firm than they had in week 1. This is the first week I've really noticed some changes. Body weight is 189lbs, so I'm +5 from last week. Strength is definitely increasing as I've raised my rep weight about 10-15lbs on all my compound lifts. Pumps are of course unrealistically amazing. Takes only a few sets to get a massive pump and I feel vascular throughout my day. 

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly...

- The cycle is going great and I'm getting some phenomenal results for a product that's OTC and completely legal. 

- The yellow vision isn't terrible, but I am more sensitive to light and it takes my eyes longer to adjust to darkness and brightness.

- I'm torn as to whether I should run another bottle for an 8 week cycle, or finish off and call it a satisfactory 4 week run.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Oct 7, 2015)

Week 4 finished and in the books!
I can honestly say, this stuff really kicked in this week! I've read reviews saying LGD usually kicks in around week 4-5 before you really notice effects from it and I definitely am seeing it now! 

Strength is still rising slowly but surely. Not sure on 1RM lifts because I never do them, but my rep weight is increasing. I can't lift stronger and longer than usual and as I've said before, the pumps are insane! 

My weight is up to 193lbs this week. It's been steady, roughly 3-4lbs per week and I feel full and fairly vascular all day. My delts and triceps in particular look rounded, for lack of better terms, all day and almost appear as if I have just hit a pump session for them. I assume the fullness and weight is good weight since I have still maintained my definition over the past few weeks.

Honorable mention: strength and pumps are great, but the size I'm getting is phenomenal! I'm eating around 5,300-5,500 calories per day, depending on the workouts, and I'm keeping it somewhat clean, but I usually won't turn down some dessert if offered. This is possibly the best stack I've ran of any OTC supplement and with minimal side effects, I can honestly say that SARMs are a major breakthrough in the supplement industry! Great for any and all lifters in my opinion! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestBeast (Oct 14, 2015)

Solid review, man. So are you still chugging along? If so, how many weeks are you planning to take this? 8?


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Oct 14, 2015)

Week 5 is down for the count! My gains however, are certainly not!

Biggest changes took place this week, mainly on the scale, but strength was nice to. I'm up to 197lbs so I had a 4lb jump this week but I did up my caloric intake just a bit. I'm aiming at around 6k calories per day now and probably bringing in more carbs now at 40:40:20, dropping fat just a little but still getting the healthy fats I need in my diet. Water intake hasn't changed so I'm hoping the extra weight this week is not from retention and simply from diet change.

Planning to run the cycle for 8 weeks and wanted to practice micro cycles so I'm switch up for the 2nd half of the cycle. Workouts are going to be more hypertrophic range focused and cardio will be no more than steady state for 45 minutes, twice per week. My first month had no cardio outside of occasional basketball pickup games and the lifts were strength focused. 

Rep range increased but I'm still repping stronger and longer. Endurance and pumps are amazing as always and I perhaps think I'm looking a little leaner than before! Not much bad to say about this cycle... Mild vision issues, no shutdown so far, and the body is improving each week. 

A+ to primeval labs on the TriSarm so far! Up 13lbs after 5 weeks. Going to keep killing it and hopefully get up 20lbs from my starting weight, even if it's not solid muscle I'll still be satisfied!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Roberts (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice! Get it!


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Oct 18, 2015)

Just wanted to give a quick update, lethargy is really kicking in this last week. Found myself having trouble waking up and then really having drag myself through the day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Nov 17, 2015)

Sorry for being out forever. There was a college life takeover and I lost track of everything except grades, gym, and sleep. If it's not too late, here's my final thoughts I had and results:

Basics first. I finished at 202lbs and stayed pretty lean! It's been 2 weeks since finishing my cycle and I'm 201lbs as of this morning before breakfast. My PCT includes AMS Arom-X, 3 grams DAA pre workout, and 2 ReBirth caps per day by Black Lion Research.

Everything is going great in the PCT. No lethargy and my energy is great. Strength stayed spot on. I haven't gotten any weaker and have perhaps found myself lifting the weight easier than I was even on cycle. Sadly, the pumps aren't as great being off cycle, but the strength and size stuck around and that's what's important.

I have 2 more weeks of PCT and I'll try and update again for final full cycle results. Right now, I'm giving AMS 4AD and TriSarm combo a 9/10. The lethargy lost it a score, but the results are amazing and sides are minimal in regards to what most products bring that actually are effective. 

THUMBS UP FOR SARMS!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestBeast (Nov 19, 2015)

Excellent review, man. Very excited to try this one out.


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 21, 2015)

Decided to do a cheat meal today which means morning weight will go up tomorrow by several pounds and then normalize over the week. 

Did legs today. It was a volume day. Had pretty good pumps and endurance. So far not noticing anything from Tri-Sarm but it's only day one, so that's expected.

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------

